# St Dupont lighter identification



## Lloydtheloser (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi All

Im new here, as well as to the world of Dupont lighters. I have done a bunch of digging and research on this specific lighter I have purchased and unsure if it is rare or not.
I think it is a Ligne series 1, the only thing that has prevented me from being certain about the model, is the horizontal placement of the logo etc. On the bottom of the lighter. On these models I've noticed they are always placed vertically. I believe it to be real as the serial number is not perfect and the logos etc. Look a little off perfect too. Here are all the pics I have, feel free voice your opinion and let me know what you think.

P.S. Its plated in 18k gold (supposedly) 
Google St Dupont B746, thats all I've got 🙂


----------



## Rob H. (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks legit to me. Looks like a Ligne 2 to me but it’s possible I’m mistaken. Does it make the “ping” sound and double flames as well? If u don’t mind me asking what did u pay for this and where did u find it for sale? That’ll help to figure out if it’s for sure authentic w/o having an authorized repair shop verification or taking it apart to check. I believe it to be a handmade version from Paris and the initials of the person who made it should be inscribed under the flint wheel.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry, it might just be the picture is not showing up well for me, but I don’t see a serial number. That’s a gigantic red flag


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

bpegler said:


> Sorry, it might just be the picture is not showing up well for me, but I don’t see a serial number. That’s a gigantic red flag


Just saw this, but in picture two, on the right side of the lighter there are some numbers, hard to make them all out though.


----------

